
Notepad++ leaves SourceForge - nreece
https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/notepad-plus-plus-leaves-sf.html
======
jotux
They moved to github([https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-plus)). It wasn't
obvious from the link.

~~~
rtpg
It seems they moved to github for development a while back (May), but have
moved binary downloads away from SF now.

------
jskz
Doesn't SourceForge routinely inject malware into the little install bundle
executables, too? Once upon a time, SourceForge was revered for its good will
and the ripples it was making in the FOSS pond. Too bad the site they've
become can't close down soon enough.

~~~
davidgerard
It tends to make the download link the wrapper software, which installs the
malware and downloads the actual software. This lets them supply _e.g._
unmodified Firefox binaries but still malware you.

------
ChuckMcM
I find the rapidly increasing collapse of the 'monetize downloads' business
model quite refreshing. I hope Github has enough revenue to not have to revert
to things like this in the future.

~~~
bdcravens
I imagine so. I don't think SourceForge's commercial offerings ever had much
wind behind them, but pretty much every company I've done any kind of work for
in recent years has a commercial GitHub account.

~~~
imroot
Sourceforge sold their commercial offerings (SFEE) to CollabNet in 2007...and
they haven't directly competed in that space since.

------
ksec
I have always thought this is something Github could capture on. GitHub is
missing download of Compiled Binary, and some forum for user ( not developers
) interaction.

But then Github has always been a Dev focus site.

How will Notepad++ handle the delivery?

~~~
beefsack
GitHub does handle binaries, available through the "releases" link on the repo
navigation bar. Developers can relate releases to tags and upload binaries.

[https://github.com/beefsack/git-
mirror/releases](https://github.com/beefsack/git-mirror/releases)

~~~
zyxley
You can also potentially wire this up to CI services, to automatically build
and deploy a release binary for every new commit on a given branch.

~~~
bhuga
Some popular GitHub CI integrators already do this:

[http://docs.travis-ci.com/user/deployment/releases/](http://docs.travis-
ci.com/user/deployment/releases/)

[http://www.appveyor.com/docs/deployment/github](http://www.appveyor.com/docs/deployment/github)

------
dan-silver
Looks like the SourceForge n++ page is still
there([http://sourceforge.net/projects/notepad-
plus/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/notepad-plus/)), but downloads have
been removed. I find it interesting that they're directing people to their
github page and not their website. Considering that users are going to
sourceforge to download the application, not build it from source.

~~~
iancarroll
[https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/relea...](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/releases)

~~~
dan-silver
All I see under the title "Notepad++ 6.7.9 release" is a direct link to
download the source code and a link to download the binaries from their site.
It seems like they should be directly linking to their website from the
sourceforge page.

------
stevebmark
There are still major projects hosted on SourceForge?!

~~~
LukeShu
\- hunspell (one of the major spell-check engines, used by Firefox,
LibreOffice, et cetera)

\- Mesa3d

\- Many Linux-kernel utilities (e2fsprogs, procps-ng (ps, top, uptime, watch,
...), fuse, jfs, sysfsutil, net-tools, NFS, acpiclient/acpid, et cetera)

\- PCRE

\- Flex (the lexical analyzer generator)

\- TCL (the language)

\- Many lower-level media libraries (freetype, liba52, libmpeg2, libmtp,
libwpd, libpwg, opencore-amr, giflib, libcddb, libebook, libexif, et cetera)

~~~
oxplot
A lot of what you've listed either ships along with other software as
libraries on platforms like Windows and Mac and/or ship as part of linux
distos. Hence SF would not benefit spending time infecting these and as a
consequence, the owners have little reason to move away from SF.

~~~
LukeShu
That is absolutely true, I had the same thought. I should add that my list was
biased away from Windows applications, as I made the list by summarizing the
output of:

    
    
        pacman -Qi|grep ^URL|grep -i -e '\bsf\.net' -e sourceforge|sort -u

------
anotherevan
I think if I was any project leaving sourceforge, I would try and delete as
much as possible, including the user account. Failing that, I would upload as
the last release an "installer" that just gives notice that downloads through
sourceforge are no longer supported due to their scammy behaviour, and a link
of where to get the valid download.

------
lewisl9029
I also just found out today that Mumble has moved their binaries and source to
Github as well (the update prompt for 1.2.9 pointed to the Github binary
directly).

Last time I checked, their download links all pointed to SourceForge.

[https://github.com/mumble-voip/mumble](https://github.com/mumble-voip/mumble)

------
el_duderino
At least he didn't put out another update that opens a new tab and starts
typing out more of his thoughts automatically.

~~~
voltagex_
Do you remember which release this was?

~~~
plorkyeran
[https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/notepad-6.7.4-je-suis-
cha...](https://notepad-plus-plus.org/news/notepad-6.7.4-je-suis-charlie-
edition.html)

~~~
voltagex_
Doesn't look like it was _too_ bad of a way to add an "easter egg" \-
[https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/commi...](https://github.com/notepad-plus-plus/notepad-plus-
plus/commit/00f664188f844d0c58f8c73a9c7b7e89ae72b41e#diff-7d3fc7e5f1b5493bc1d4b60d89689354R216)

------
datainplace
Sourceforge is to Gamestop as Huffington Post is to Verizon.

Hopefully the new ownership puts an end to the site. Though I expect they will
sell it to an outside investor.

------
ChrisArchitect
so what's the deal with the 'injection'? They've been bundling crapware with
the installers for a few years at least right? But for a long while there was
always an option on the file list/downloads page that users in the know could
click to get a clean installer 'direct download'. That appears removed now, is
that what everyone is up in arms about?

~~~
davidgerard
A couple of years ago they started using a malware wrapper, that installed
adware then did the real download. Projects got very upset and they swore they
wouldn't do this again, then offered profitsharing (which some projects took
them up on, _e.g._ Filezilla).

Then, two years after promising they would never do this again, they started
doing it again.

